# The 300 Cohort - are we there yet? - Postman Watch



## Digidaz (3 Nov 2020)

As suggested by Brendan - Perhaps we use this thread to identify if anyone receives their follow up letter from AIB - After the 2 month period with the final cheque and details of mortgage updates etc.

I see someone else has posted that they contacted AIB, letters were posted on Friday so we should expect this this week...


----------



## JAGMMG (3 Nov 2020)

I contacted AIB and they confirmed posted late Friday .. nothing received yet . My account is closed so got full FSPO cheque - unsure what this letter will bring .. would not discuss over phone with me


----------



## rustbucket (3 Nov 2020)

JAGMMG said:


> I contacted AIB and they confirmed posted late Friday .. nothing received yet . My account is closed so got full FSPO cheque - unsure what this letter will bring .. would not discuss over phone with me


It is supposed to bring a full breakdown of the calculations and highlight any difference between Fspo figure and central bank figure. It should provide a Cheque with an amount comprised of any difference between two calculation (if positive) plus a contribution towards any professional financial advice plus compensation (if any)- I think Brendan initially thought this might be in the region of 15% (of interest I assume) but this may not be the case.


----------



## Soapopera (4 Nov 2020)

Congratulations thanks for sharing the info


----------



## Cars510 (4 Nov 2020)

So it appears we received all back in Aug. Our mortgage is a closed. No change in our interest rate.


----------



## barkar (4 Nov 2020)

same as cars510 we received a payment towards independent advice of €1,230 as the FSPO settlement in September was in excess of the TME calculation They have indicated that they based the calculation at the ECB rate plus a margin of 1.74%. I wasn't sure whether that was the applicable rate at the time ? The comparative analysis is fairly brief to be fair as to the way it was calculated - no real way to challenge the way they calculated the TME benefit - suppose that's what the €1,230 is for !


----------



## WizardDr (4 Nov 2020)

Yes some turn to  Mr Kissane for their review and its money well spent


----------

